# Indian PCC longer time Information Required



## deeptik (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi All, I am a silent follower of this forum. Based on the timelines provided, I might get a CO assigned in a few days. 

I want to know information on applying for indian pcc. 

Last time when i applied for it for some other requirement, it took me quite some time to get it. 

Right now I am in australia. How much time does it take to get it if we apply here or we apply in india. 

*Please Note:* 

People who got PCC in 1 to 3 days and thinks that every one gets or should get in the same time (if not there is something wrong with their application  )need not reply. :boxing:

People who know that there are multiple processes that are followed and went through it. Eager to know their experience.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

deeptik said:


> Hi All, I am a silent follower of this forum. Based on the timelines provided, I might get a CO assigned in a few days.
> 
> I want to know information on applying for indian pcc.
> 
> ...


I am one of those persons who fall into your category reg indian pcc :clap2:

Like you wrote even i got little irritated when people write you should get in 1 to 3 days or else your application has something wrong :boxing:

By the way,this particular thread of mine will give some information regarding the long process india pcc 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../105011-one-stop-guide-how-get-india-pcc.html


----------



## deeptik (Mar 19, 2012)

shanders said:


> I am one of those persons who fall into your category reg indian pcc :clap2:
> 
> Like you wrote even i got little irritated when people write you should get in 1 to 3 days or else your application has something wrong :boxing:
> 
> By the way,this particular thread of mine will give some information regarding the long process india pcc


Thanks shanders.....seeing the link, i felt like i have hit a goldmine....this is exactly what i am looking out for.....

and based on what you say,since i already went through it when i applied for pcc earlier, this time i might get it faster. Lets hope for the best.....


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

deeptik said:


> Thanks shanders.....seeing the link, i felt like i have hit a goldmine....this is exactly what i am looking out for.....
> 
> and based on what you say,since i already went through it when i applied for pcc earlier, this time i might get it faster. Lets hope for the best.....


If you are applying for PCC in India

The Indian PCC apparently takes time if your present address is different from the address on the passport. If your address hasnt changed and if your police report is unambiguous then you get the PCC in a week

If your address has changed or if there is no clear police report, then a fresh police verification is sought and the PCC is issued after the same is received by the passport office. This is where it takes time and therefore you might get the PCC only after a month or so

I believe if you are abroad and applying through the Indian Consulate it is quicker


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> If you are applying for PCC in India
> 
> The Indian PCC apparently takes time if your present address is different from the address on the passport. If your address hasnt changed and if your police report is unambiguous then you get the PCC in a week
> 
> ...


*I will add further more to what pradiprn has written:*

When you apply abroad, if your PV is clear, you get in 1 to 3 days.

If PV is not clear, your personal particular forms you have filled will be sent to the respective regional passport offices where the addresses you have specified falls into.

But the advantage of applying abroad is,there is a timeline of 30 days for the regional passport offices to respond.If no response is received from them, the high commission will go ahead and give you your PCC and passport.

So, for a negative PV,applying abroad will be faster.

For positive PV, its the same in india or abroad.

But couple of people have been written, the processes are different in various regional passport offices in india. Some ask for partner names to be added. Some ask for DIAC letters, etc.

So, consider yourself lucky if you are able to apply abroad.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have few questions related to PCC. 

+ I have got my passport in 2006 
+ My Wife got her passport in 2006
+ We got married in 2011 so we don't our partner's name in spouse column of the passport.

Please answer my below queries.

(1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?

(2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?

(3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.

Thanks in Advance for your valuable information.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi expats

My case is very peculiar case. Please suggest me what do to, I want to have the PCC smoothly.

1. My Passport address is my College Address in Chennai (However PVV was done at my permanent residence in Mumbai) during my passport application in 2007, after which only I was issued passport.

2. My Permanent Address is Mumbai.

3. I live in Bangalore since last 6 months in a paying guest accomodation and have my Income Tax Order where my current address is printed.


Questions:

1. Considering above, what do you guys suggest me to do for PCC ?

2. Should I go to Chennai PSK ? I am confused if PSK will have my status as because I had Passport from Chennai RPO. If you suggest Chennai, then what should I fill in the form for my "present address", "Permanent address is same or not" and "living duration fields" ?

3. How do I take an appointment, I don't see any link for taking appointment and printout in PSK website.

Thank you.

Cheers


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm following this thread and am really worried about the timeline of obtaining PCC. Kindly throw some light on my below doubts.

1) Once applied for EOI (or even before) can we go for obtaining PCC? I heard tht its validity is 1 year. Not sure.

2) My wife and me had our names included in our respective passports and at that time for us police verification was done (3 years ago). But now we have shifted our house to a diff location. So are we obliged to go with PCC again?

3) Our child's passport has got the new address with both our (parents) names in the passport. Since she is 2.5 yrs police verification wasnt there fr her passport issuance. Can this be of any help for us to get PCC stamp in PSK itself bcoz of our daughter?

I sincerely appreciate your feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello All

I had sent all my docs to SFO Indian consulate on 19th Nov which reached on 21st Nov. I heard from many people that it takes just a week to get PCC but I have not heard from them yet. Neither do they respond to mails not they ever answer to the phonecalls. I am really worried as my original passport is with them  please help.


----------

